# cancelation form for residency



## tuskaten (Feb 6, 2013)

can anyone please tell me the number of the form i need to cancel residency in spain thankyou


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

I would also like to know this.

Is there an official form, or do you just go and hand your green residency 'card' back to the office who issued it?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't know anyone who has done this - by definition, if they cancel their residency they are leaving - & most people I know who have left didn't bother - I suspect a lot of them had never registered in the first place 

I would imagine that you just go to the extranjería & tell them - if there's a specific form I'm sure they can give it to you


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

Why would you want to fill out yet another form? Anyone who goes looking for a form that they don't need to fill out sounds like they really should be living in Spain!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I thought the form was the same as the one used to get your '"residencia" and that there was another box you check.

I could be wrong though.

I have friends who de-registered recently but they used a gestor so I don't think I can ask them.

There are very good and sensible reasons for de-registering I'm sure (just can't think of one though)!


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> I thought the form was the same as the one used to get your '"residencia" and that there was another box you check.
> 
> I could be wrong though.
> 
> ...


Habitual residency re; tax on worldwide income.

I will check out the EX18 form, thanks.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

angil said:


> Habitual residency re; tax on worldwide income.
> 
> I will check out the EX18 form, thanks.


I think we're all talking at cross purposes.

You want to de-register from paying tax in Spain? If so, then I think you need a letter from HMRC to say that you are registered to pay tax there.

.... so you're leaving Spain, or you will not be here for more than 182 days per year?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I think we're all talking at cross purposes.
> 
> You want to de-register from paying tax in Spain? If so, then I think you need a letter from HMRC to say that you are registered to pay tax there.
> 
> .... so you're leaving Spain, or you will not be here for more than 182 days per year?


that confused me too... deregistering as resident would only be relevant for people leaving, surely, to live somewhere else


you can't (legitimately) do that if you're still going to be living here - & the act of registering isn't linked to being tax resident - though of course deregistering when leaving the country _would _help prove that you were no longer tax resident - which is why I'd always recommend that you do it when you leave


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

This info from the gov.uk website
*Returning to the UK*

If you intend to return to the UK permanently, this page gives advice on what to do before you leave Spain. It should be as well planned as if you were moving abroad.
*De-register from Spanish authorities*

In order to help prove that you are living in the UK, it can be necessary to show that you have de-registered with the authorities in Spain. Typically you should consider de-registering with the local town hall (Padrón), with the Spanish National Police (Residencia) and your local Health Centre.
*Criminal records certificate/Certificado de Antecedentes Penales*

If you are asked to prove your criminal record for the period of time you have lived in Spain, it is best to request it before returning to the UK. Details of how to apply for a Criminal Records Certificate are available on the Ministerio de Justicia website.
*Vida Laboral*

Seguridad Social in Spain can provide a record of your employment history in Spain. A Vida Laboral certificate can be obtained from the Seguridad Social website or in person at any main Seguridad Social office. 

https://www.gov.uk/living-in-spain


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> that confused me too... deregistering as resident would only be relevant for people leaving, surely, to live somewhere else
> 
> 
> you can't (legitimately) do that if you're still going to be living here - & the act of registering isn't linked to being tax resident - though of course deregistering when leaving the country _would _help prove that you were no longer tax resident - which is why I'd always recommend that you do it when you leave


The de registering as a resident question was with regards my husband, who will be leaving Spain permanently at the beginning of June.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

angil said:


> The de registering as a resident question was with regards my husband, who will be leaving Spain permanently at the beginning of June.


ahh - that makes sense


----------

